# Acana Vs. Natural Balance



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry, but IMO they are not even close. The NB has sweet potato as it's primary ingredient. http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/dogformulas/SPFish.html And a low protein content of 21%. To top it off, they are made by Diamond and if they contain any sort of fish meal, they have been preserved with ethoxyquin. There are many many better choices.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

We have the same problem here. The closest store that sells Acana is 50 minutes. I have been thinking about ordering online and finally did it. I ordered 2 bags of the Pacifica through Lukes and got it in 2 days. I calculated that it would have cost me more in gas to drive to the store to get it.

And IMO Acana is a much better food.


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok, Thanks!... Good to know and I'll definitely stick with Acana.


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

Since I'm having to make the trip for Acana; the store that I go to has every possible food avaliable (or so it seems), is there any thing better than Acana to consider?

And, if I buy a couple huge bags, do they expire? Hoping to save trips in between bags used.


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

I agree that Acana is a far better food then NB - as far as buying and storage - I hear you - good pet stores are a MIN of 4 hours drive EACH way for me! I instead order mine directly from a wholesaler and drive 2.5 hours to the border to pick it up - I have 4 goldens and 2 cats and puppy people who depend on me to give them a quality food at a reasonable price so it is easy for me to order 10-12 bags at a time (3-4 months worth). I store it in a mouse proof box in my garage and haven't had any problems. Cool, dry storage for 6 months (I think most will actually give you a year but that is a personal choice) should NOT be a problem.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Living where we do, garage storage is not possible, but yes anywhere cool and dry where critters can't eat into the bag should keep it well for 6 months. Acana is a great food, and if your dog is doing well on it, I would be hesitant to change. Also, I've ordered Acana from www.pawschoice.com . Shipping is free if you order a certain amount... very cheap otherwise. Availability has been an issue, but from what I hear, that has been an issue everywhere.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

BJSalz said:


> My dilemma - Our dog has been eating Pacifica Acana and loves it, we haven't had any food problems. But, the only store that sells it near us is about 40 minutes away and last night we ran out... my plan was to take a trip for dog food this Saturday. So, we rushed to the pet store in our town (who doesn't sell Acana) and by the store owners suggestion, we got Sweet Potato/Fish Natural Balance. We've already been giving him the Natural Balance treats, so hoping there won't be problems from not doing the transition (so far, so good).
> 
> We've been feeding grain free and chicken free.
> 
> ...


Acana Pacifica is far superior although Rocky does well on NB SP&F when I can't get Pacifica. Earlier this week, doogiefood.com and pawschoice.com had a small supply of Pacifica.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Good luck finding the Acana. If you have a local farm/feed store, they might be able to special order it for you. My parents live in a rather small town and the feed store can get basically any high-end food.


----------



## SF Golden (Dec 10, 2008)

Try ordering it online. It saves you gas, mileage and your back since bags can be heavy!  They sell it at Amazon.com & Pet Food Direct...sometimes you can get good deals on shipping, etc.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

We order Acana from doggiefood.com. They do free shipping promotions and we just order several bags at a time. I think Acana is great and our dog has done great on it. He has a very nice coat, firm stools, lots of energy, etc. I don't know anything about Natural Balance, but if what Penny&Maggie'sMom says is accurate then I think there's no comparison.


----------

